# Unique Tank Build Question



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is my unique setup:

I custom built a theater room in my basement to look like a submarine. Complete with 2 portholes that look out in to 2 tanks built into the wall. To complete the illusion of looking out in to the ocean, I cut the portholes so that when you are seated you cannot see the top of bottom of the tank at all...just the water.

I have lights, heater, and filter all up and running with a sand substrate. What I am curious about is if schooling fish would be ok with very minimal cover in their tank. Plants and such to me would kill the, I'm looking out in to the ocean, illusion. However, there is room underneath the bottom of the porthole for some shorter plants and such. The tanks are 38 gallons a piece.

Thank you.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pics! 

Hm I believe some fish would be ok without plants but really for the illusion, I wish I could suggest some salt water fish. That would be awesome.

I believe things like corkscrew vals actually resemble some types of salty plants, kelp or seaweed... I am sure you can find something.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Saltwater would be amazing alas I do not have the time to dedicate to a saltwater setup or the money. These are freshwater tanks. Any suggestions? I will put some pics up.


----------

